# Simatic S7 Beispielprojekt SEW Movidrive MDX61B



## Rüdiger (14 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

verfügt jemand von euch über ein richtiges *Simatic S7-Beispielprojekt* zur Positionierung mit einem *SEW Movidirve MDX61B*?

*Damit meine ich NICHT das Original-SEW-Beispiel, welches auf der SEW-Seite zu finden ist.*

Mir geht es darum, wie man den FU über die Profibusschnittstellenkarte ansprechen kann und die mit einem konkreten Beispiel.

Über eine schnelle Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. :TOOL:

Grüße,
Rüdiger


----------



## MCerv (14 November 2010)

Was willst Du denn mit dem MDX61B machen? Vorzugweise wird dieser mit einem Servomotor betrieben. Bei SEW gibt es diesen Regler in verschiedenen Ausbaustufen, hast Du einen OT-Regler? Nutzt Du die vorhandenen Applikationsmodule (Busposi, erweiterte Busposi, Modulo, Restweg, ...)von Motion-Studio?

Ich brauche mehr Details


----------



## Rüdiger (14 November 2010)

Es geht um einen Rundtakttisch mit definierten Positionen.
Servomotor: CMP50S Kegelradgetriebemotor
Getriebe: KH37
Gebersteckplatz : DEH11B
Zus. Geber : AK0H Geber Hiperface multiturn
Feldbussteckplatz : DFP21B
Bremswiderstand : BW090-P52B

Werden noch weitere Angaben benötig?

Rüdiger


----------



## MCerv (14 November 2010)

Danke das ist sehr hilfreich, hierfür empfehle ich die Modulo-Applikation, ich könnte Dir Morgen dafür einen Baustein hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Rüdiger (14 November 2010)

Den Baustein von SEW hab ich schon gefunden auf deren Homepage. Komme damit aber nicht so klar, deswegen wäre es schön, wenn ich ein Projekt bekommen könnte, woraus die Benutzung noch weiter verdeutlicht wird.

Ja das wäre sehr gut, wenn ich nähere Infos dann morgen hier erhalten könnte, weil ich die Ansteuerung über Profibus sehr dringend benötige

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MCerv (14 November 2010)

Wo hast Du denn Deine Schwierigkeiten? Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Du in Motion-Studio (Applikation Modulo), bzw. in der Applikationsbeschreibung von SEW nachschaust. Welche Signale sind denn für Dich unklar? Es gibt eine z. B. Modusauswahl mit der Du bestimmst wie Du positionieren möchtest. Ob Absolut pos. / neg. oder kürzester Weg oder ...


----------



## Rüdiger (14 November 2010)

Ich möchte nach dem kürzesten Weg positionieren. Ich hab so etwas halt noch nie gemacht und würde gerne mal ein Muster sehen, nach dem ich mein Programm nachstricken kann.


----------



## MCerv (15 November 2010)

SEW-Antriebe sind im Handling sehr einfach, bis jetzt die besten Antriebe die ich je gesehen haben. Oft sehr einfach zu bedienen, aber bieten auch eine hohe Flexibilität! Zum Verständnis empfehle ich Dir erstmal die Modulo-Applikation zu lesen dort ist alles recht einfach erklärt. Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach, Du wählst den Modus aus, den Du möchtest, z. B. "Wegoptimierte Positionierung", gibst Deine absolute Zielposi  (plus Rampe etc.) vor und sagst "Positionieren". Solange das Bit für positionieren anliegt, solange dreht der Antrieb bis zur Zielposi. Bei erreichen dieser kommt das Bit "in Position / auf Position" vom Regler zurück.


----------



## Rüdiger (15 November 2010)

Hast du vielleicht trotzdem ein Beispielprojekt?


----------



## MCerv (15 November 2010)

Ja, zumindest kann ich Dir unseren Baustein dazu mal hier posten, ich hoffe ich schaffe es Morgen, momentan hat mich mein Cheffe mit Arbeit gut eingedeckt.


----------



## Rüdiger (16 November 2010)

Ja, das wäre super, wenn du das schaffen könntest und für evtl Fragen noch zur Verfügung stehst


----------



## MCerv (16 November 2010)

*Beispiel*

Anbei findest Du eine Bausteinbeispiel für eine Modulansteuerung von SEW.

Ach ja noch etwas wichtiges:
SEW hatte bis vor kurzem noch ein Problem in der aktuellen Servo-Firmware, hier wird Teachposition nicht gespeichert. Nachdem der Regler komplett spannungslos ist, verliert er seine Referenz. Lösung: Downgrade der Firmware durch SEW.


----------



## Rüdiger (16 November 2010)

Besten Dank.

Kannst du mir die Funktionsweise von NW 21-23 erklären?
Bzw. erklären was ich einstellen muss um wegoptimiert den Rundtakttisch zu positionieren?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MCerv (16 November 2010)

Über einen 3-stelligen Bit-Code muss die gewünschte Positionierart vorgewählt werden. Wie sich der Code zusammensetzt wird von SEW vorgegeben, siehe Modulo-Doku-SEW


----------



## Rüdiger (17 November 2010)

Zur Sicherheit möchte ich nochmal nachfragen:

Was bedeutet "Weg_Voller_Hub"? Dort wird eine Umrechnung gemacht. Ich benötige die Positionierung nach Winkeln. Der Motor treibt ein Getriebe an, in meinem Fall, welches dann den Rundtakttisch antreibt bzw dreht. In wieweit muss ich den Baustein verändern?

Zwischen den Eingängen Positionier- und Handbetrieb muss ich mich dann entscheiden. Also entweder oder. Wenn ich Handbetrieb wählt und dann dazu tippen vor oder zurück, läuft dann der Motor direkt an? Ja oder?

Wie ist genau "Referenzieren" zu verstehen? Setze ich damit die Istposition auf 0? Wie wende ich referenzieren richtig an?

Welche Fb-Eingänge müssen auf 1 sein, damit Weg-optimierte Positionierung aktiv ist?

Die Zielposition soll in mm angegeben werden. Ich benötige jedoch eine Winkelangabe, auf die positioniert werden soll.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Unterstützung in meinem besonderen Härtefall :-?

Grüße
Rüdiger


----------



## Rüdiger (17 November 2010)

Was muss ich genau im Hardware Manager einstellen? Dort muss ich doch nur das "DFP/DFS Gateway" von SEW einfügen oder? Welchen E/A-Typ stelle ich im Hardware-Manager unter DFP/DFS Gateway ein? Es stehen Eingang, Ausgang, Aus-Eingang und Leerplatz zur Verfügung und das jeweils für 2 Plätze. Welche Adresse stelle ich dort ein und welche trage ich am FB unter EA_Adresse ein?


----------



## bike (17 November 2010)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Was muss ich genau im Hardware Manager einstellen? Dort muss ich doch nur das "DFP/DFS Gateway" von SEW einfügen oder? Welchen E/A-Typ stelle ich im Hardware-Manager unter DFP/DFS Gateway ein? Es stehen Eingang, Ausgang, Aus-Eingang und Leerplatz zur Verfügung und das jeweils für 2 Plätze. Welche Adresse stelle ich dort ein und welche trage ich am FB unter EA_Adresse ein?



Solltest du nicht endlich dir die Grundlagen aneignen was PLC ist?
Wenn es ein Lernprojekt ist, dann lernst du so nichts.
Ein echtes Projekt wird es ja nicht sein, denn das wäre fast fatal.

bike


----------



## Rüdiger (17 November 2010)

Ich habe mich auch an MCerv gewendet und nicht nach deiner Meinung gefragt. Danke!


----------



## o.s.t. (17 November 2010)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> ....Dort muss ich doch nur das "DFP/DFS Gateway" von SEW einfügen oder?....


Nein, du musst den/die DFP21B einfügen. Welchen E/A Typ du wählen musst, kommt auf die Anwendung an und ob du nur Soll/Istwerte und Steuer/Statuswerte lesen/schreiben möchtest oder ob due den Movidrive auch über die SPS parametreieren möchtest.
Ist alles genau beschrieben >>HIER<< Kapitel 5.2.4
Ignoriere alles, was über Profibus Gateway ist. Das brauchste nur, wenn du ein externes Profibus Interface hast, du hast aber die Steckkarte DFP21B.
hier auch noch lesenswert: Feldbus Geräteprofil Kapitel 3.2

mit Positionierung kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, schreibe nur Sollwerte/Steuerbits - lese nur Istwerte/Statusbits für Open-Loop Anwendung

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Rüdiger (17 November 2010)

Ich muss nun noch wissen wie in dem FB Soll und Istposition angegeben werden bei einem Rundtakttisch.


----------



## mitchih (17 November 2010)

*Steuerwort Statuswort Beschreibung*

Hallo,
ich häng mich mal hier dran

ich bin auf der suche nach der Statuswort bzw. Steuerwortbeschreiung für den Movitrac B. Kann aber in der Doku nichts finden. 

Kann man da eigentlich was unterschiedliches Einstellen?? Mein Kollege meinte er hätte einen Antrieb, da müsste er die Richtungsumkehr über eine negative Geschwindigkeit machen und eine anderen da müssen Die bits für Rechts und Links gesetzt werden. (Auf dem Bus versteht sich)


----------



## o.s.t. (17 November 2010)

mitchih schrieb:


> ....Steuerwortbeschreiung für den Movitrac B. Kann aber in der Doku nichts finden.....


guckst du Feldbus Geräteprofil. Gesamtes Kapitel 3. Ist für für alle SEW Movidrive/-trac weitgehend identisch

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## mitchih (17 November 2010)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> guckst du Feldbus Geräteprofil. Gesamtes Kapitel 3. Ist für für alle SEW Movidrive/-trac weitgehend identisch
> 
> gruss, o.s.t.



Danke das hätte SEW auch mal sagen können, das ich in nem Handbuch von 2000 suchen muss. ;-)

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## MCerv (17 November 2010)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "Weg_Voller_Hub"? Dort wird eine Umrechnung gemacht. Ich benötige die Positionierung nach Winkeln. Der Motor treibt ein Getriebe an, in meinem Fall, welches dann den Rundtakttisch antreibt bzw dreht. In wieweit muss ich den Baustein verändern?





> Die Zielposition soll in mm angegeben werden. Ich benötige jedoch  eine Winkelangabe, auf die positioniert werden soll.



Im Baustein kannst Du sehen, das dort eine Umrechnung auf 360° erfolgt. Hier kannst Du nach Deinen Bedürfnissen Änderungen vornehmen.



> Zwischen den Eingängen Positionier- und Handbetrieb muss ich mich dann entscheiden. Also entweder oder. Wenn ich Handbetrieb wählt und dann dazu tippen vor oder zurück, läuft dann der Motor direkt an? Ja oder?



Im Handbetrieb und Tippen vor / zurück, kannst Du den Motor in die gewünschte Richtung drehen lassen. Im Positionierbetrieb muss zum starten einer Positionierung die gewünschte Art gewählt werden.



> Wie ist genau "Referenzieren" zu verstehen? Setze ich damit die Istposition auf 0? Wie wende ich referenzieren richtig an?



Das kommt auf die gewählte Referenzierart in der Moduloapplikation an. Bei Absolutwertgebern nutzt man üblicherweise das Teachen, sprich das setzen der Aktuellenposition = 0.



> Welche Fb-Eingänge müssen auf 1 sein, damit Weg-optimierte Positionierung aktiv ist?



Wenn Du den Baustein als Aufrum im FUP darstellst und auf die Ein- bzw. Ausgangskontakte anklickst, dann wird unten ein entsprechender Kommentar dazu eingeblendet!

Im Hardwaremanager:

DP-Profil:
SEW MOVIDRIVE DFP21B (DPV0 oder 1)
mit Param + 6 PD (4+6 words)


----------



## bike (17 November 2010)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch an MCerv gewendet und nicht nach deiner Meinung gefragt. Danke!


Das mag sein, doch findest du es richtig hier dir Wissen abzuschöpfen und selbst keinerlei Grundlagen zu haben?
Dann dies als deine Erfindung zu präsentieren ist doch nur Mist.

Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist ein Handbuch zu lesen und zu verstehen, sollte dir der Zugang zur PLC eigentlich nicht erlaubt werden.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist ein Handbuch zu lesen und zu verstehen, sollte dir der Zugang zur PLC eigentlich nicht erlaubt werden.


 
Zumal - meiner Meinung nach - die Doku und Handbücher von SEW zu den Ausführlichsten und Besten gehören. Da könnte sich manch anderer Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MCerv (18 November 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zumal - meiner Meinung nach - die Doku und Handbücher von SEW zu den Ausführlichsten und Besten gehören. Da könnte sich manch anderer Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Das stimme ich gerne zu. Mann bekommt zu allem ausfühliche Beschreibungen, vielleicht zu ausführlich


----------



## bike (19 November 2010)

MCerv schrieb:


> Das stimme ich gerne zu. Mann bekommt zu allem ausfühliche Beschreibungen, vielleicht zu ausführlich



Ich habe mir jetzt die Handbücher von SEW angeschaut.
Stimmt es ist alles gut und klar beschrieben, doch ich habe einen entscheidenden Fehler gefunden:
Es steht nicht drin, dass man das Handbuch lesen darf.

Somit erklärt sich das Problem des TE von selbst.

bike


----------



## Ka3_ax (22 Februar 2015)

Ich kann nicht bei den FU länden, Movitrack oder Movidrive mit DFP21B.Die Aufgabe ist konstater Druck nach den Verdichter halten. Ansteuerung über ProfiBusDP.
Zwei FU und SPS (s7 300). Ich sehe zwei Ansteuerungsvarianten:




1. SEW-PID-Regeler verwenden, P,I, und D-Anteile sind einstellbar via ProfiBusDP. Und  verändern wir nur den Sollwert wärend des Prfozesses.
2. Nach Beispiel von SEW
http://www.sps-forum.de/antriebstec...r-profibus-beispiel-verwirrend.html#post48646
 Start-Stop und Drehzahl vie ProfibusDP von SPS an FU. Im diesen Fall verwenden wir PID-Regler von SPS.
Parallel läuft Werteablesung wie Drehzahl, Aufnahmestrom, Temperatur wenn  möglich ist.


Ich meine den Movitrack passt aber viele Beispile für Movodrive. Und SEW-Support  schlag auch Movidrive. 
Wie richtig habe ich verstanden PID-Regler nicht einfach anzugreifen. ich habe keine Bepisiele mit der PID-Regelung gefunden.
z.B für "Micromaster" kann man finden.


Eg gibt ein Beispiel von SEW für Movotrack
S7 sample project: "MOVITRAC frequency inverter on PROFIBUS DP"
befindet sich dieses Beispiel unter
http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/soft/SEW_Sample-S7_Gateway_MC07_V1-2.zip
aber ich wiess nicht passt oder nein für meine Aufgabe, weil in der Beschreibung die Rede geht um Gateway ist


> version: 2.01.2011
> This S7 project demonstrates how to integrate the MOVITRAC® inverter series in the SIMATIC S7 world. A module (FC130) can be used to control the MOVITRAC® frequency inverters on PROFIBUS in conjunction with the DFP21B gateway.




und gibt es noch ein Beispiel für "Movidrive", "Erweiterte Buspositionierung"


unter
http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/soft/SEW_Sample-S7_MOVIDRIVE_Ext-Bus-Positioning_V1-2.zip
kann ich dieses Beispiel für mich adaptieren?
oder besser folghendes Beispiel adaptieren, S7 sample project: "MOVILINK parameter channel"
unter
http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/soft/SEW_Sample-S7_Param_Channel_1-4.zip


hier am Forum gibt es noch ein Beispiel "Modulo"
unter
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/405...rojekt-sew-movidrive-mdx61b-2.html#post293775


Kann jemand mir sagen, was genauer für meine Aufgabe passt? Kann jemand mit helfen, die Nötige vom Nichtzutreffendem auszusieben. 


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

